# CamRanger focus stacking for landscapes



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Apr 22, 2015)

Could use some help here. 

I'm back into focus stacking to create a great depth of focus throughout an image. I've done it manually but my CamRanger has a feature that allows you to pre-select several features of the app for this purpose like number of shots, etc.

Problem is, the user manual is rather useless and provides no direction on what 'focus nearer' and 'focus farther' actually do or how to use them. 

Anyone using the CamRanger for focus stacking? If so, can you share some insight on the correct use of this feature? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi

If you check out this page they seem to have a lot of articles on it

http://resolvedqs.com/watch/camranger-focus-stacking

Hope one of them provides better info on the step parameter as this appears to be the crucial element poorly explained


----------

